# Telekom unterstellt User Computerbetrug



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2002)

Einer Freundin von mir wurde heute morgen durch die Polizei der Computer beschlagnahmt. Angeblich hat sie in 44 Fällen sich von ihrem Rechner und ihrer Telefonanlage aus in fremde Rechner / Telefonanlagen eingewählt und zum Schaden der Telekom auf Kosten anderer Leute gesurft.

Meine Freundin hat nachweislich kaum Computerwissen (weiss noch nicht einmal, dass man beim Browser Links in neuen Fenstern öffnen kann etc.), sondern nur ganz rudimentäre Fähigkeiten zum Mailen bzw. Surfen. Ich kann das bezeugen. Ich halte es für ausgeschlossen, dass in der Lage ist, sich vom eigenen Rechner in die fremder Leute einzuwählen. Ferner war sie zu den seitens der Gerichtsbarkeit gegannten Surf-Zeiten nachweislich nicht zu Hause.

Laut Telekom Aussagen sollen mehrere Fälle solcher Art vorgekommen sein, durch welche Millionenschäden entstanden. (Im Falle meiner Freundin sind es DM 174,-). 

Nachdem ich auf den Seiten von computerbetrug.de nichts passendes gefunden habe, möchte ich fragen, ob jemand hier im Forum von ähnlichen Fällen gehört hat und Rat weiß.

Danke im Vorraus!
Waran


----------



## Devilfrank (5 Juli 2002)

Ich unterstelle mal, dass Deine Freundin keine Hacker-Ambitionen hat.
Es ist tatsächlich möglich über diverse Trojaner/ Backdoor-Programme einen anderen Computer dazu zu benutzen bei einem Dritten in den Rechner einzudringen, um den Ausgangspunkt der Attacke zu verschleiern. Das wird sich aber dann sehr schnell herausstellen, wenn der beschlagnahmte Computer untersucht wird.
Auf alle Fälle ist anzuraten schon mal Ausschau nach einem Anwalt mit Kenntnissen im Computerrecht zu halten, da hier noch nicht abzuschätzten ist, wohin die ganze Sache eskalieren wird.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2002)

Solche Fälle kenne ich zur Genüge, aber meistens trafs wirklich die Richtigen. Könntest Du mich über den Fall vielleicht etwas auf dem Laufenden halten? Gern auch per persönlicher Mail wenn Du das nicht hier im Forum machen willst.
Für etwas nähere Infos wäre ich auch dankbar!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2002)

*@ Frank / @ Heiko*

Danke für die Antworten.

@ Frank:
Wenn da jemand über Trojaner / Backdoor-Programme was versucht hat, geht das dann nur, wenn der betroffene Rechner an ist oder bemächtigen sich genannten Programme relevanter Daten, so dass der Eindringling unabhängig von meiner Freundin Unfug treiben kann? Sorry, bin auch nicht sooooooo versiert in diesen Dingen. *seufz* Und: Wo bekommt meine Freundin einen auf Computerrecht spezialisierten Anwalt her? Möglichst einen im Nordwesten der Republik.

@ Heiko:
Ich halte Dich gerne auf dem Laufenden. Mal sehen, was bei rumkommt. 

Grüße,
wawa


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Juli 2002)

@Wawa:
Tja, beides ist möglich. War der Rechner an, kann von diesem aus jede Menge Unfug im Netz getrieben werden. Waren jetzt auch noch die Zugangsdaten deiner Freundin ausspioniert und an den Angreifer übermittelt, können diese auch dazu genutzt werden im Netz als "deine Freundin" aufzutreten...
Einen guten Anwalt? Hm. Zuständige Anwaltskammer befragen.
Aber jetzt erstmal keine Hektik. Du mußt eh abwarten, was bei den Ermittlungen rauskommt. 
Grundsätzlich aber solltet ihr schonmal Telefonrechnungen/ Verbindungsnachweise aufbewahren.
Welchen Zugang hatte denn deine Freundin (Modem/ISDN/DSL)?

Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2002)

Hallo Frank,

meine Freundin hat einen ISDN Anschluss und geht via Modem und mit einem normalen T-Online Zugang (keine Flatrate) rein. Ich habe gerade noch einmal mit ihr telefoniert: Die Telefonrechnungen liegen lückenlos vor, jedoch hat sie keine Einzelverbindnugsnachweise... *seufz* Außerdem sagt sie wäre für die Kripo "der Fall abgeschlossen", da nachzuweisen ist, daß sich mit ihren Zugangsdaten eingewählt worden wäre und diese Daten auf ihrem Rechner wären. Kann nur noch hoffen, dass die Kripo noch einen fähigen Computerexperten haben, der sich die Kiste näher ansieht. Schaun 'wer mal.

Interessant ist jedoch, dass sich im Netz etliche Fälle finden, bei denen aufgrund eines Softwarefehlers seitens der Telekom Anrufe (d.h. kein Internet) mit ähnlicher Struktur getätigt wurden. Fälle, wo z.B. mehrfach hintereinander sehr kurze Telefonate geführt wurden obwohl die Anschlussinhaber nicht zugegen waren. 

Meines Erachtens nach sieht es eher so aus, als hätte die Telekom Mist gebaut und versucht es nun den Endkunden in die Schuhe zu schieben.

Grüße,
Wawa


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Juli 2002)

Hört sich nicht grad sooooo toll an. Ich empfehle Dir hier das Angebot von Heiko zu nutzen und hier weiteren Rat zu suchen, da es hier auf den exakten Nachweis ankommen wird. Alles weitere wird Dir sicherlich Heiko erklären, das würde dann hier wohl auch zu weit führen.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (7 Juli 2002)

Wawa schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Erachtens nach sieht es eher so aus, als hätte die Telekom Mist gebaut und versucht es nun den Endkunden in die Schuhe zu schieben.


Auch das kommt öfter vor als man glauben möchte...


----------



## Cooli (10 Juli 2002)

jo sogar sehr oft. kann da nur aus Erfahrung sprächen.


also, auf meiner Hassliste steht Telekom an 2er Stehle.
Den unschlagbaren ersten Platz belegt bei mir Microsoft


----------

